# Accidentally cultured Green Metallic Hoverfly (Ornidia obesa)



## aNisip (Jul 19, 2013)

Several females have been visiting the 'compost pile' that the black soldier flies are being raised in and depositing hundreds of eggs. The larvae consume the same decomposing material as the BSF. Recently I'm starting to see the older larvae leave the pile to pupate and they mimic the Black Soldier Fly larvae (I don't kno why but pretty closely resemble the look of the BSF larvae ) Now being hoverflys they do have mouthparts and eat, so they can be gutloaded with honey to make healthy mantis food  (I assume so because they visit flowers and drink the nectar)...will add pictures soon...

And yes if there are enough going through their life ciycle I should be able to sell them  Great for Idolos and Gongys and Orchids


----------



## Sticky (Jul 20, 2013)

How big are they compared to blue bottles?


----------



## aNisip (Jul 23, 2013)

Twice almost three times the size...


----------



## wuwu (Jul 23, 2013)

wow that's a big fly.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 23, 2013)

Andrew you must send me some larve$, those would be a awesome feed for my Idolo, no realy Pm me if you want...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 24, 2013)

I know i would be interested in them for sure!


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 25, 2013)

I also would be interested in them. They sound like a good feeder.


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 26, 2013)

Btw, how about some pics of your setup, and the critters?


----------



## aNisip (Jul 26, 2013)

Will do...


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 30, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## aNisip (Aug 12, 2013)

Finally got around to posting these pics...









A nice shot of one of the green metallic hoverflies hoverin' over the organic food mush...





You can see how the female BSF wedge their abdomen into the grooves of the corrugated cardboard and deposit eggs...


----------



## Jinx (Aug 13, 2013)

We used to have TONS of those when we kept animals back in the early/mid 90's. Green is my favorite color, so I always thought these looked pretty neat. Haven't seen any since though.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 18, 2013)

oh, gross!

Cool though


----------



## Pyroruby (Oct 7, 2013)

my Chinese mantis LOVES the green ones, but wont touch the blue ones.....I wonder if the different colors mean different flavors?? :chef:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 7, 2013)

wordy! wow! wheres me some!


----------

